# Ice update after rain



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm interested how the ice has diminished after the rain and temps these past couple days. Lets post new ice updates on here on lakes like Berlin, mogadore, wingfoot and portage lakes. Good luck to the guys getting out today and stay safe out there. If conditions permit, I will be trying one of the lakes a above tomorrow. Thanks for the info! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

East reservoir hasn't lost any, still a solid 6"


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> East reservoir hasn't lost any, still a solid 6"


Thanks for the update!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Not reports from those lakes, but I was able to stop at some local ponds in northeast ohio. At the moment they are holding up, lots of water, little softer ice, but still at 6" so we might lose some more, but at least with a couple nights below 32 we should be back on soon. The edges are worse, still good, bring your planks.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Trap, 6" where you were at, only 3" where I was along the road. It got thin out there, and water was running into small holes forming in the ice already.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

was straight out from docks we left around 1 when the rain started. went to wingfoot had 6" was 4 1/2 at 5:30 GOING FAST


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Wing foot was around 4 when we left at 6.... when trapperjon left my holes behind him were more like 3.5. 

Ice is going to crap fast. I am done for now. You need a spud bar to check the ice. First spot this morning out by Deitzes in portage found crap ice. One hit and it went through.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I fished Mogadore today. We drilled I'm guessing 30-35 holes. Some in close to shore and some out in the middle of the lake. The ice was between 4"- 7" everywhere we went. 

I had some free time this evening because ordering a pizza on the phone is way quicker than cleaning and cooking fresh locally caught fish for supper. Although it doesn't taste nearly as sweet.

I did manage to get one 8" perch to accept my sophomoric offerings.
I felt horrible that he had to flop around on the ice, all alone for so long. I actually saw the poor little dude looking down through the ice with his beady fish eye for -what I believe to be- some companionship at one point. I tried and tried to get a volunteer above the ice for him to co-flop and die slowly with, but it never materialized. 

This ice fishing is new to me, this being my second trip, so I was pumped to catch my first fish through the ice. That's right, the first ice fishing fish cherry has been broken. I think I like this ice fishing thing after all. I'm going to try and figure it out tomorrow when I'm out on the ice fishing. 

So what happened to the 8" perch? I'm glad you asked. I gave my first ice fishing fish to a friend of friend that I met and fished with today. He had 20 fish in his bucket when it was all said and done. It made me feel good that my first ice fishing fish did not not have to die slowly in a bucket on the ride home all by his lonesome. He was destined to slowy die surrounded by a group of his peers... if you consider a bluegill to be a perchs' peers.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

haha thats an awesome story, welcome to the club!!!! you have now caught the disease with the rest of us, enjoy the ride my friend


----------

